# Problème avec un vidéoprojecteur : image ok mais pas de son!



## gibey (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède un macbookpro avec Leopard 10.5.6 et utilise celui-ci pour mes cours. Je possède également MacOffice pour les power-point. 
Lorsque j'utilise office, j'apprécie qu'à l'écran, n'est projeté aux étudiants que le fond d'écran de mon ordinateur tant que je n'ai pas ouvert le fichier power-point du cours. Ainsi, ils ne voient pas mes dossiers personnels, ni le contenu des dossiers professionnels.
Cependant lorsque j'ai voullu leur projeter un film, là ça c'est gâté : je n'avais rien de projeté en dehors du son 
J'ai résolu mon problème d'affichage en cliquant sur l'option dupliquer l'écran (mais là tous mes dossiers sont projetés puisque c'est une copie de mon écran de MacbookPro). Cependant je n'ai plus de son projeté ???
Pour le son j'utilise une prise qui se branche sur ma prise casque et qui a 2 sorties : une rouge et une noire. Ensuite je branche le cable sur ces 2 sorties à l'ampli. Donc en théorie mon branchement est bon... Alors y a t'il un réglage particulier qui m'échappe sur mon Mac ? Comment activer la sortie casque ?
D'avance je vous en remercie et vous souhaite un agréable week-end


----------

